# John Owen on the duty of praying for the land of our nativity



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2022)

The first is, that he _hath reserved a remnant among us that do make use of this space and season to apply themselves unto the throne of grace, and to cry mightily for mercy_. God hath not taken his Holy Spirit from us. God hath not said, by any open work or secret intimation of providence, “Pray no more for this people; my heart shall not be toward them.” He hath not said so; and, therefore, there are yet among us precious souls who do lift up prayers to God night and day, not only for themselves and families, not only for the church of God, but for this poor land of our nativity, that, if it were the will of God, we may not see it soaked in blood;—that God would not come forth to destroy it with a curse;—that God would pity, and spare, and have mercy upon it;—that he would not make it an “Aceldama,”—a field of blood. There are many cries to God to this purpose. So that there are some by whom this space and season God hath given us is made use of.

For the reference, see John Owen on the duty of praying for the land of our nativity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jun 11, 2022)

I sure do love me some John Owen. He is a very tough read, but its worth digging into his writings to glean from his books.


----------

